# Dogs stolen from doglost site



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Puppy
Build Medium
Colour red and white x two
Tail Half
Marks & Scars two puppies with distinctive markings
Tagged No
Microchipped No
Tattooed No
Date Lost 18 Feb 2011
Where Lost stolen fom home
Date Found 
Where Found 
Date Reunited 
Region North East
Home Postcode DN41
Other Info these two puppies were stolen by two young men of asian descent , driving a silver astra? car reg x 668kge this evening on pretense of buying a puppie , any information leading to recovery will be offered a reward
Phone 1 07877012530


----------



## sheryl42 (Feb 18, 2011)

That is terrible, i hope they are found hun x


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2011)

How awful, Hope they find them! that is quite close to us judging by the postcode! DN - Doncaster I believe - perhaps just 40 mies away!


----------



## paşa's mummy (Feb 5, 2011)

this is also close to where i live. what sort of pups are they? have police done anything? there is a DVLA site that will let you find out who owns a car by entering its reg, you have to pay for it but its an option, i can try find it for you if you would like? hope they are found soon. amy


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

They are not my dogs I just post from doglost site, best to look on there although it does worry you, when you see the little face of all these dogs lost and stolen


----------

